# Fried Venison back strap, Mac n cheese, salad, and fried churros for dessert



## indaswamp (Sep 28, 2021)

My cousin cooked tonight at the firehouse, I thawed out some back strap to throw in along with what he brought. deer season opener for bow is Friday so we're making room in the freezers.

















Had a bunch of tortillas leftover from hurricane Ida grocery runs so while the grease was hot, we fried up some tortilla strips for churros...little cinnamon sugar; they were melt in your mouth good!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Sep 28, 2021)

Awesome work!
Looks really good!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 28, 2021)

That’s a meal after my own heart. Fantastic. Nice work.


----------



## Colin1230 (Sep 28, 2021)

Looks like the guys ate good.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 28, 2021)

yankee2bbq said:


> Awesome work!
> Looks really good!


Thanks yankee!



SmokinEdge said:


> That’s a meal after my own heart. Fantastic. Nice work.


Thanks SE! been a while since I've had it....got enough left over for a sandwich tomorrow.



Colin1230 said:


> Looks like the guys ate good.


Thanks Colin. This shift does eat good....


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Sep 29, 2021)

Looks good.  We used to do fried chunks down on the Red River.  Was talking last week need to start cooking down there again.  Only portable thing I have right now is a propane burner.


----------



## tallbm (Sep 30, 2021)

That is the BEST way to do Venison backstrap in my opinion.
Though I love fried food like that I rarely eat it these days :(

2nd best thing to do with it, (prepare to gasp) grind it and save it for the BEST ground meat dishes you can make lol.   I tell people not knock it before they try it :D


----------

